# Difference between pkg fetch -a and pkg fetch -d?



## c083d4 (Jan 30, 2014)

According to the man page, `pkg fetch -a` fetches all the packages, and `pkg fetch -d` fetches the packages and its dependencies as well. 

So, what is the difference? 
Doesn't "all packages" mean that it 'll also fetch the dependencies?
:/


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 30, 2014)

By "all", they might mean every package in the repository, not just any named on the command line.


----------



## c083d4 (Jan 30, 2014)

lol, I didn't think about that. And... Is there a way I can download an entire package category? Like, for example, Emulators? I know I can fetch the folder directly from the ftp, but I'd like to use pkg because it tells me the total size of the download...
 P.S.: Yes, I hate compiling from source, and love binary packages.


----------

